# Free Mobile Hotspot?



## snowbdr89 (Oct 22, 2011)

so is there a free mobile hotspot app for the bionic?


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-pre104.apk&can=2&q

There's a thread on this already just fyi


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Does this work without doing the SQ Lite hack?

EDIT: nvm, read the other post *facepalm*


----------



## snowbdr89 (Oct 22, 2011)

im sure there are a few threads but this way i dont have to browse page after page : )


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

snowbdr89 said:


> im sure there are a few threads but this way i dont have to browse page after page : )


... the other thread, which is on the same front page, has only one page. Search!


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9841-wifi-tether/


----------

